# Berkshire piglets for sale in NY



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

Hi all we hjave another litter of berk's that hit the ground this am. this littler will not be registered & will be for feeder purposes only. price is set at $60.00 each & there are 5 females & 2 barrows available, please do not hesitate if your the least bit interested as we have had serious trouble keeping up with demand this yr for our hogs.
here is a set of pictures of them farrowed outside in the woodsin a totally sow built nest for those interested in seeing a truely natural farrowing situation

http://

http://

http://


----------



## makizoo (Jul 6, 2005)

If I could afford the gas, I'd drive down for more. The 2 I got from the last litter are doing great. Here's a current pic of the boar.


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

Makizoo,
Glad to hear your happy with your purchase of our stock, he is looking great so far, feel free to send me more pics as he matures. 
Thanks
Rick


----------



## Sabrina67 (Mar 24, 2008)

Awww, so cute. Maybe that is what out piggy is.Her ..dad...is all black, but his ears droop more. I just dont know my pig breeds.lol
Again those are so cute. I want to have baby pigs, but am afraid that a sow would be too mean with babies. I always heard they were . But yours seemed to be ok. hmmm


----------



## beeman97 (Jul 13, 2003)

this litter is all sold,
we have another litter of tam X's that will be ready mid june for anyone interested
post to follow, stay tuned
thanks


----------

